# Hot SnowPrincess Look! (Purple)



## jamiemeng (Mar 8, 2005)

this look is good on you. Thanks


----------



## alt629 (Mar 8, 2005)

nice lashes!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 9, 2005)

Really?? They look so clumpy... Maybe this is just because I want everything to be perfect.


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 9, 2005)

They don't look clumpy to me!
This one is very nice, you really do look like a Snow Princess in this one


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 9, 2005)

LOL I'm just weird! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again!


----------



## alt629 (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Really?? They look so clumpy... Maybe this is just because I want everything to be perfect._

 
No clumpiness.  Just niceness.  Nice lashes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(How's that for emoticon??)


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Mar 9, 2005)

Your FOTD are always so gorgeous!


----------



## KIT (Mar 9, 2005)

I love your coloring....just perfect


----------



## ohnitapplebum (Mar 9, 2005)

so pretty!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 9, 2005)

ooo i love purples!..btw-i think your face is just gorgeous!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 12, 2005)

Thanks! I want to be more tanned. LOL


----------



## jeanna (May 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Really?? They look so clumpy... Maybe this is just because I want everything to be perfect._

 
Your lashes here look like you have the #7's on! When I first started reading what you used, I was expecting to see #7 lashes, so when I didn't see it there I had to take a second look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhoo, you look beautiful as always! Your posts always makes me want to go out and buy a new blush! I know it sounds silly, but blushes always go on so nicely on you! You're one of the few people who can really showcase the blush (which most people don't even notice) as much as the eye and lip products (in a good way. it's not like i look at your pictures and think, "whoaaa, BLUSH.") And guess what? I was inspired to buy Pinkerpeach/Trustfund because of you


----------



## GoldieLox (May 12, 2005)

I love when you put more color on your eyes!


----------



## odium (May 12, 2005)

i seriously thought she was wearing #7's too! holy crap, gorgeous lashes. i think this is my favourite fotd you've done so far!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 12, 2005)

Woah thx ladies! 

Jeanna, You are seriously a very pretty woman, so compliments from you are ssoo nice. 

Odium, you have the most amazing green eyes, and I'd kill to have hair like that, you're lucky to be able to wear funky colors & haircut!


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 15, 2005)

Stunning
Please tell me how you get your eyebrows so perfect!
What do you use? I need advice!
Thanks!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 16, 2005)

Gorgeous!!!! I love purple especially on you


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 16, 2005)

Pleasurekitten, I already send you a mail about it.


----------



## xtina420 (May 16, 2005)

very beautiful.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 22, 2005)

Thx!!


----------



## redvelvetdolly (May 22, 2005)

That is one hot look ! Reminds me of a Victoria's Secret catalog look.


----------



## maryb74 (May 24, 2005)

That is such a hot look, so clean looking...


----------



## Heather_Rae (May 24, 2005)

Jealousy has overtaken me, and I will probably never recover... ;-)


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 24, 2005)

Love it!Looks so hawt


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 29, 2005)

Thanks ladies!


----------

